# Borosilicate Gound Glass Channeled Dropper Bottles



## kadriver (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.thomassci.com/Supplies/Dropper-Bottles/_/GLASS-STOPPERED-DROPPING-BOTTLES/?=

I have found these dropper bottles on the web site listed above.

They are pricey at $90 per case of six. With shipping it will be over $100.

I have learned to check with the forum before going out and spending too much for an item that can be had for less.

I have concluded that this is the type and style of dropper bottles that I want for my test solutions and standard solutions. No need for an eye dropper with this style of dropper bottle.

I am looking at the 100 ml clear bottles with a projected lug that is channeled and will deliver the solution drop by drop.

I have the money and finance is really not an issue (at the moment).

Before I order these, I would like to ask this question: can these same type and style dropper bottles be bought for less somewhere else?

Also, is there a disadvantage that I am overlooking if I decide to go with these dropper bottles for my shop?

thanks - kadriver


----------



## element47 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am not getting why you would want these over plain old ordinary (and much cheaper and expendable) eye dropper bottles.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 6, 2011)

personal preference only.


----------



## glondor (Dec 6, 2011)

Interesting bottles. I gather you pick up the bottle, put your finger on the stopper lid and tilt and pour 1 drop at a time with the stopper still in the bottle? Cool.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 6, 2011)

element47 said:


> I am not getting why you would want these over plain old ordinary (and much cheaper and expendable) eye dropper bottles.


You should *be getting it*. They're made to be used exactly as they will be used, and can be closed tightly to eliminate contact with atmosphere, limiting fuming. Bets of all, they don't deteriorate. That can't be said for eye dropping bottles, most of which have bulbs and lids that deteriorate rapidly when used with acidic solutions. I wouldn't recommend them for use in the lab under ANY condition. They clearly do not make sense. 

I used the type shown in the link when I refined, for my stannous chloride, and standard solutions. I used a different type, one with a dauber, for testing with Schwerter's and with nitric. In that case, I didn't always want a drop of fluid, just a trace applied to the surface. That's easy with a glass dauber. While each of these containers was different from one another, each was chemically inert. 

I recommend the glass stoppered dropping bottles highly, although I'm somewhat shocked at the asking price. It may pay to investigate chemical supply houses for a better price. I used the clear glass bottles and found no reason to do otherwise. Glass dropping bottles and a porcelain spot plate. The best of all worlds. 

Harold


----------



## kadriver (Dec 6, 2011)

I used these type bottles back in chemistry class in high school back in the early seveties. They are easy and convenient to use.

glando, that is exactly how you use them. you never have to open the glass stopper (unless you want to refill or pour some liquid out).

I orderes some 7 ml disposable droppers for use with my test solutions and acids. They work OK and I will use them to tranfer small amounts of solutions and acid.

I will do some more research to see if I can find them at a better price.

jimdoc found a single 4 oz clear glass bottle like this on Ebay. The buy-it-now price was $9.95 and about $7 to ship for a total of about $17.

That is about what they want for them at the web site where I found them listed above at the top of the thread.

Thanks - kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Dec 11, 2011)

This type of dropper bottle is hard to come by.

I have found just one other company that has them for sale:

http://www.carolina.com/product/equipment+and+supplies/glass+and+plasticware/bottles/dropping+bottle%2C+glass%2C+squat+form%2C+100+ml.do?sortby=ourPicks

With carolina.com I can buy just a single bottle for $13.95

With Thomassci.com I have to buy a box of 6 dropper bottles for $90

I am going to buy four of these from carolina.com

kadriver


----------



## glondor (Dec 11, 2011)

Good find. Thanks for posting the link king air. By the way those planes are fantastic! Are they as nice to fly as they are to look at?

http://www.jetplanephoto.com/king-air/


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Glondor,
Are you on two forums at the same time?
Wondering where the planes came from?
Did you post a precious metal question on the plane forum?

Jim


----------



## glondor (Dec 12, 2011)

Kadriver was a king air pilot (driver). I have flown in them many times, but never flown one. I was curious if they fly as good as they look. No harm meant there Jim. Sorry if it distracted you.


----------



## glondor (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Driver, dropping bottles are available in plastic. Not near as nice, but cheap.

http://www.uniplast.us/plast-labware-prod-detail.php?id=15


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 12, 2011)

glondor said:


> Hey Driver, dropping bottles are available in plastic. Not near as nice, but cheap.
> 
> http://www.uniplast.us/plast-labware-prod-detail.php?id=15


They may not be compatible with nitric acid. Don't know for sure. What you don't want is a vessel of nitric to fail in your hands. Be certain to verify that they are safe if you intend to use them in that capacity. Few plastics are resistant to nitric. 

Harold


----------



## glondor (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Harold. Good catch. Is there a reason to be worried about spent nitric solutions stored in plastic?


----------



## kadriver (Dec 12, 2011)

glandor, I have decided to order 4 of the borosilicate glass dropper bottles from carolina.com

Flying the Kingair was fun, but landing it was the funnest part. I could touch down and and make the first turn off the runway (about 600 to 700 feet). Reversable pitch propellers did the trick.

kadriver


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 13, 2011)

glondor said:


> Thanks Harold. Good catch. Is there a reason to be worried about spent nitric solutions stored in plastic?


Likely not too big of a problem, assuming the plastic has UV protection. That's assuming your buckets see daylight, or even fluorescent lamps. Anything that alters the plastic would be of concern. To that end, I kept my 5 gallon buckets of such solutions in a kiddy pool, so if there was breakage, it was contained. 

Harold


----------



## TBarrow (Dec 13, 2011)

kadriver said:


> With carolina.com I can buy just a single bottle for $13.95
> 
> I am going to buy four of these from carolina.com
> 
> kadriver



I've purchase several glassware orders from Carolina.com. Prices aren't bad, depending on what you're getting, and everything was extremely well packaged. I highly recommend them based on my own experience.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 14, 2011)

I received my dropper bottles today.

I have included a picture of one of them.

You can see there is a channel cut into the ground glass stopper.

There are also channels on either side of the neck of the bottle.

To dispense your solution, you turn the stopper until the channel on the stopper aligns with the channel on the neck of the bottle.

After dispensing, you can turn the stopper so that the channels are blocked off from each other. The liquid inside the bottle is completely isolated from the atmosphere.

The best part is you dont have to open the bottle or use an eye dropper to do a test.

Just pick up the ground glass dropper bottle, align the channels and dispense your test solution.

One side of the stopper gives solution drop by drop, the other side allows a greater volume of liquid to be dispensed as the channel is much larger.

kadriver


----------

